# Simple Zilla 1k Question - Max voltage



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

What is the maximum voltage of the Zilla 1K LV?

I bought a Zilla 1k LV back in 2009 when Otmar still built them with his own company. The original owner manual did not give an maximum voltage for the LV. I am considering LifePO4 and trying to decide what my maximum voltage should be. It seems like most Zilla LV owners have a 144V nominal pack. I noticed that the latest spec sheet on manzanita website for the LV shows a 156V nominal max and 175 volt absolute maximum. Why do I see so many people going with 144V vs. 156? Do the newer Zilla's have a higher voltage threshold?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I couldn't even find a reference to 175 volts in my manual. When the controller is off it must be able to see up to 195 volts if it is designed for a 156 volt nominal pack (13 Optimas would be at 15 volts at the end of charge.) If it cuts back the current at high voltage I would think the threshold for any significant cutback is least 169 volts (13 volts times 13 Optimas.) 

I'd be comfortable feeding my -LV with a 50 cell LiFePO4 pack and perhaps as high as a 52 cell pack. You can contact Manzanita Micro and pose this question to them. If you do, I would like to hear their answer.


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I got an answer from Zilla support:

"The LV Zilla will be good for 48 Calb cells with no trouble. 50 would be pushing it outside of spec"


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that. Wow, I wonder why so low? it takes 50 cells to for the nominal fully charged voltage of a LiFePO4 pack to equal the voltage of a fully charged pack of 13 Optimas (13.1 volts for the Optima, 3.40 volts for the LiFePO4.)


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

EVfun said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Wow, I wonder why so low? it takes 50 cells to for the nominal fully charged voltage of a LiFePO4 pack to equal the voltage of a fully charged pack of 13 Optimas (13.1 volts for the Optima, 3.40 volts for the LiFePO4.)


They are probably using 3.6vpc or 3.8vpc in the calculation. See what their BMS uses as the shunt voltage and that is likely what they are using.


----------

